# هندسة القيمة



## م . المحبرش (9 مارس 2010)

انا مشارك جديد واريد الاستفسار عن موضوع هندسة القيمة او الهندسة القيمية وياريت اي واحد يملك اي معلومات يفيدنا بها


----------



## Ind. Engineer (10 مارس 2010)

*اهليـــــــــــــــــن ومرحبتيـــــــــــــــــــن*

اهليـــــــــــــــــن فيك م/ المحبرش .
بخصوص هذا الموضوع على العين والرأس ... تفضل 



​يتبع..​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (10 مارس 2010)

هم خمس ملفات لنفس الكاتب ​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (10 مارس 2010)

وهذا ملف ورد فيه شرح للموضوع​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (10 مارس 2010)

اتمنى يكونوا الملفات كافين لشرح الموضوع ..

:85: بالتوفيق.. :85:​


----------



## medoo5 (12 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## م . المحبرش (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله في


----------



## م . المحبرش (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي والله ما قصرت و انشاء الله نستفيدو منك اكثر واكثر


----------



## م . المحبرش (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي و الله ما قصرت و انشاء الله نستفيدو منك اكثر و اكثر


----------



## Loverone (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد بن عايض (23 مارس 2011)

Thanks>>>>>>>


----------



## flik 1984 (27 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## yehia1701 (7 يوليو 2012)

جهد رائع وشكرا أرجو أن أعرف متى تم تطبيق هندسة القيمة فى مصر وأول ورشة عمل لهندسة القيمة فى مصر وبصفة عامة تاريخ هندسة القيمة فى مصر


----------



## عماد محمود (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب المفيد

وأيضا جزى الله خيرا مؤلف هذا العمل


----------

